# Yuba 3/24/17



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

My dad, Brother, and Myself went to Yuba for our annual spring fishing trip (normally go out to the Green, but flows have been way up) to try our hand at fishing for Pike. As it turns out, we are not very good Pike fisherman. We fished until 6pm. We caught 2 Carp. We spent the day hitting all of the shallow coves throwing large spinner baits in all colors, perch pattern swim baits, spoons of assorted colors, etc. No bumps no bites. The water was well below the high watermark. I believe the gentleman we spoke to said they were only at 40% capacity. There were hundreds of Carp in the cove straight south of the Dam. Would be a good time to go bow fishing for the Carp down there if that is something you like to do, we may go try our hand at that soon. No pictures taken.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It wasn't your fault. Yuba has apparently gone into the tank. The DWR has plans to treat it and restock in the next couple of years.

http://www.richfieldreaper.com/public_notices/article_2ef209fc-14d6-11e7-be38-2ff4cafdd5f6.html


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

This reminds me that I need to go catch a few carp somewhere to use for Catfish bait now that the water is warming up. Thanks for the report.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmmm, there were LOTS of Carp so it makes sense. They make it sound as though they will not be bringing Pike back. Will be interesting to see what they decide to do and how it works out in the end.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

sterile pike and tiger musky.
sterile walleye.


That's the key with Yuba. This is also why they were collecting pike to move to Lee Kay hatchery -- need a brood stock for producing our own sterile pike stocking program.

Get it poisoned. Poison the river above too. come back with strong stocking of sterile pike and walleye -- get those populations established before the card and other rough fish establish. Then you'd get 10 - 12 (or more) years before the reset button needs to be pushed again.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd like to point out that while poisoning the reservoir is the most likely method to be used at this point, that decision has not been reached - yet. Other methods are being considered and explored at the present time. Just to be clear on the subject.
:grin:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that's only because NEPA hasn't been completed, and thus funding sources are not yet secured.

The other option is to drain the lake. I don't think this is going to be the right year to choose that option.

What other legitimate options are there? We know that mechanical options (ie: netting) are not effective and are expensive. So maybe they'll go that route...

they would be crazy not to poison that lake.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PBH said:


> sterile pike and tiger musky.
> sterile walleye.
> This is also why they were collecting pike to move to Lee Kay hatchery --


Those seem to be well protected a little better than they used to be..;-)


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

PBH said:


> that's only because NEPA hasn't been completed, and thus funding sources are not yet secured.
> 
> The other option is to drain the lake. I don't think this is going to be the right year to choose that option.
> 
> ...


The slide show I gave a link to on BFT said the three methods being considered were mechanical removal, chemical removal, or drain it. The decision will be made in the next couple of months and will in all likelihood be chemical removal. Just trying to keep the folks informed with what the current status is to the best of my knowledge.:grin:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, the DWR doesn't always tend to do the logical thing. Are they planning to do any habitat improvement in this plan?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Well, the DWR doesn't always tend to do the logical thing. Are they planning to do any habitat improvement in this plan?


Here's the link to the slide presentation. Only 22 pages, so you can find out what they are planning quickly.

Yuba Reservoir Management Plan Meeting and Update


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that presentation Dubob, very helpful. Sounds like they are interested in habitat improvement/fish attractors. I'll contact the lady and see what the intent is, maybe we could get some artificial habitat put together as forum members to donate to the cause.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Our Chapter has submitted comments to the DNR POC on the Yuba EA. Here's some of the info we recommended to the DNR contact on this EA.

For habitat improvements recommend using juniper trees from wildlife related juniper tree removal projects. Juniper trees would be placed in deeper water 12 feet plus at lowest elevation pools during low water. The only cost would possibly be cement blocks and cable to secure the juniper trees together. Another consideration but possibly more cost prohibitive would be the use of honey hole trees and honey hole shrubs. The shrub would be best suited for areas where water level is lower and not feasible to place in deeper waters where juniper trees or the honey hole tree would be better. See attached photos on honey hole tree and honey hole shrub. We understand all habitat potentials require the agreement from water owners and possibly another EA being done specifically on habitat improvements.

In addition we recommended a mapping study be done to ensure best placement of any potential habitat.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I like it! I will not contact her then. I would love to be involved if it comes to fruition though. Have you seen the homemade versions of the honey hole tree/bush? Much less expensive ($15 each if you buy the parts in bulk) can be put together on site or at home and transported much like the honey hole tree/bush.


----------



## Cowboy145 (Apr 13, 2017)

They need to do something. It is a good location, I remember when I was kid the pike were awesome!!!


----------

